# Why no CBS



## New in Phoenix (Jul 4, 2004)

Just wondering why I can not find any CBS station on KU band. It seems to offer almost everything else. Quite a bit of Fox, UPN, ABC, WB and NBC but no CBS unless I am missing it. Any ideas why anyone.


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Galaxy 10R

11905 V
tp 11

WVXF-TV (CBS - St. Thomas) 
DVB 5152 - ?
257 258 E
North America L Ross
041121

http://www.lyngsat.com/g10r.html


----------



## rid0617 (Dec 27, 2004)

Off topic but I'll add it. 

Galaxy 10R
11905 V
5152


WSJP channel 30. WB network Puerto Rico


----------



## Ray_Clum (Apr 22, 2002)

Nope, the settings you gave are for CBS from the Virgin Islands, not WSJP.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Ray_Clum said:


> Nope, the settings you gave are for CBS from the Virgin Islands, not WSJP.


Ray, WSJP 30 UPN/WB Puerto Rico is in the same mux with WVXF now. PIDs 513/514/513


----------

